# upright capstan



## boger (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi Has anyone a photo of the upright capstan used by drifters in the North sea , it was quite big and had a sort of steam gearing on the top of an upright capstan that had gone out of its time. Any help appreciated.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

hi, boger, 

the Mountfleet models "Danny Boy" has a very detailed model of just such a capstain in it's kit, including all ratchet gear at the base and the helical gearing and steam engine set into the top of the capstain housing, and in the kit comes a very good breakdown drawing of the capstain kit.( the capstain kit in the Caldercraft model Peggy is by no where near as detailed) 

if any other modeller on ships nostalgia could photo copy the drawing,from a model built, this may help. 

sadly after I built my model some years ago I got rid of the plans but do have a photo of the capstain on the model showing a few details, if you want to p.m me with your email address I'll send the photo to you., 

also on ebay there is a guy called brian66 from ***bria who sells and buys model boat items in the toys and hobbies section who might be able to help, but I only know him as that on ebay. 

You could always email Mountfleet models in Huddersfield and ask them if they could supply you with a drawing of the capstain.You can get their contact details by googling Mountfleet Models. cheers,neil.

I've left a couple of pics on the model boat gallery pics for you boger, but sorry those are the only ones I have. if you down load them though and enlarge with your magnifier you might pick up some detail.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Picture of an upright capstan in this thread ...
http://www.trawlerphotos.co.uk/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/3999/ppuser/287


----------



## boger (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the information that you have supplied it fits the bill right on. it looks very different to the one on the very small photo that I have. As they say a picture is worth a thousand words. Ta again.


----------

